# Color Temp. for plants & Wattage



## hsteve (Jul 9, 2005)

I've been doing a lot of research on lighting for planted tanks, but I keep hitting a brick wall when it comes to Color temp. I'm in the process of setting up my first planted tank, and am leaning towards a coralife lunar fixture. I know I'll have to replace the 10,000K & actinic bulbs w/ either 6700K or 5000K bulbs; any comments on your experience with either would help. 
I also was wondering about the wattage for my tank. I understand that more is better w/ plants, but will 3-4wpg be too much for my first tank? I'd like to establish this tank slower and not be overwhelmed by algae the first month the tank is set up...


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Color temp of the lights is really a personal preferance in my opinion. Anything in the 5000K to 10,000K range will work for plants. I think substrate color aslo has a lot to do with how the light "looks" in your tank. 6700K lights in my Eco Complete tanks looks too green for my taste but the same lights in my SAPS/Flourite tank looks nice. I would stay with the 10,000K lamps that come with the fixture and maybe add some 6700-9325K lamps with them. Again, just a personal preference.

As far as wpg more is not always better. I would stick with 2wpg when starting out. This will grow most fast growing starter type plants just fine. They will grow slower, with lower light, but so will the algae  The slower growth that lower light provides will give you more wiggle room when starting out. Fertilizer and CO2 usage is less and the plants tend to show deficiencies at a much lesser rate. You can always increase the light (and CO2 and fertilizers) later should you decide on a higher light tank.


----------



## Dino Copella (Jul 11, 2005)

Stick with the 10000K's for a crisper, whiter hue that plants will appreciate. I'd gravitate towards something between 6700 and 10000, find a combination that suits your aesthetic disposition.

If you're getting a Coralife Lunar fixture, why not plunk down the same amount of money and purchase their Aqualight Freshwater fixture? Same body, different bulbs that are more suited towards plant growing ranges.


----------



## hsteve (Jul 9, 2005)

I thought about that, but I'd like the lunar lights that aren't supplied with the freshwater model.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Coralife just came out with a new 50/50 CF bulb. It's a Colormax/6700K for planted/freshwater tanks in 65w straight pin and square pin and a 96w in square pin. You can see them at www.esuweb.com and www.bigalsonline.com has them for sale.
I like the black frame of the Lunar Aqualights vs. the gold frames of the freshwater and saltwater Aqualight.


----------

